

Ask YC: Feedback for ReviewGist.com - sonink
http://www.reviewgist.com
we have been in open beta for sometime even though we are still building out. Feedback/suggestions on product, marketing, biz dev would be nice.
======
tyohn
It's kind of nifty - next time I'm thinking about buying something I'll try to
remember to use the site. Now, I'm going to try to be constructive; The site
is nifty but it's unremarkable - it's not that your site isn't cool it's just
not engaging to users. Maybe a place to log in - so a user can post a review?
Or maybe a place to post questions about products?

~~~
sonink
actually I think you are right, however it was also something we were overtly
specific about - of trying to build a site which helps make sense of already
existing data rather than a community approach to solving things. More on the
lines of google search rather than yahoo answers.

I think what you are getting at is that we need something more to engage the
user for a longer term to keep him on the site. Definitely interesting, though
not sure if it is good from loosing focus point of view.

